# Hand Engraved Planes



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi fellas,
Thought ya'll might like to see some of the latest planes I've hand engraved. I left a career as a Jeweler to take this up full time. So far response has been fantastic. I'd love any feedback I could get from you guys. Friends and family always praise your work but the critique of strangers is most important. Please drop me a line if you like the work.
(or don't like it)
Layne Zuelke
www.cajunhandplanes.com


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think your work is beautiful. I am sure that collectors will think the same.

Do you think that there are sufficient collectors around to purchase those on a day to day, year round basis to make a full time job of engraving pay?

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Those look great, are you a wood worker?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*More on Planes*

Thanks for the comment guys. As for the question of viability, yes. I have done this full time for a year now and I have a very large client list. I've sent planes all over the states, Europe, Australia, and New Zealand. I currently have a waiting list for custom work. 
I've been very suprised by serious collectors. I've engraved some pretty rare planes. Just finished a set of very clean Chaplin's Patent planes. I have a customer waiting right now for a set of Stanleys from a #2 up to a #8. I'm getting ready to start a collaboration with Wayne Anderson on a plane and I'm really excited to see how that comes out. 
Merci Beaucoup!
Layne Z


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*Planes*

Oh, and yes I am a woodworker but rarely get the chance to enjoy it. The last woodworking project I worked on was making a plane. You can see the prototype on my websites Slide page. 
LZ


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Simply gorgeous but you got one slight problem......the wood needs an upgrade IMO.BW


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are pretty sweet!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Layne,
Beautiful work. Looks great. I am not familiar with the engraving process. Is that all done with hand tools, or some kind of hand held power tool? And also, how long does it take you to do a particular plane?

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*Planes*

Never thought these would be recieved so well. We used to use hand gravers and a hammer to drive them. The graver was held in the left hand facing to the left and the right hand tap the graver with a hammer. We now have a handpiece with quick change graver tips. The handpiece has a small piston inside that is pneumatically controlled with a foot pedal. In effect it acts like a tiny jackhammer driving the graver. Now we are free to use the dominant hand to control the graver for depth, width and curvature of line. The mechanics are the same only much more controlled and precise. It still took me 4 years of cutting on and off before I released any work for sale. 
As for time to finish a piece. Depends on the complexity. A piece like the Lie-Nielsen above takes around 5-8 hours of cutting. A larger complex #4 can take as long as 10-15. Of course I'm limited by market and what people will pay for. I could work for an entire week on a plane but it would be cost prohibitive. Might have to do it one of these days for myself.
Thanks guys.
Here are a few more projects and a photo of the graver I use sitting on a partially complete Chaplin. The miniature miter is almost complete. Time for polishing and new wedge and iron.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice, do you guns?


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*Planes and Guns*

I do engrave guns as well. Stop by my website to see the 1873 Winchester I just finished. Apparently the gun was very pitted and pretty rough before my customer got it. He refinished it and then antiqued it after I finished the engraving. It now looks like a well kept rifle that was engraved 100 years ago.
I mainly focus on planes but I do like to engrave 1911s and slab sided shotguns.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Layne,
Thanks for the explanation and the pictures. Again, wonderful work you do. Really looks nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I am seriously in awe of these planes. They are just gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. I hope that you will share more as you do more. They are truly unique. I love it.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am very pleased to hear*

That you have a good customer base that is expanding. It is always good to hear of an artist making a living at his craft. Great work. :thumbsup:


----------

